# GTA Gangster erstellen. Tipps?



## tobee (3. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal zum Spaß einen GTA Gangster, wie im Anhang zu sehen, erstellen.
Bräuchte ich da eher ein Ausgangsbild wo ich mit bestimmten Techniken oder Filter bearbeite. Oder male ich am besten so einen Gangster "frei"?

Für Anregungen, Tipps oder Tutorials wäre ich sehr dankbar.

*Tobee*


----------



## Leola13 (3. Februar 2007)

Hai,

am einfachsten (?) wäre es ein Ausgangsbild zu nehmen und in ein Bild im Comic Style umzuwandeln.

Such mal hier im Forum und in der Creative Lounge nach "Comic", da sollten schon einige Tipps und Tuts dabei sein.

Ciao Stefan


----------

